# Bricklaying, It's so easy a caveman can do it



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.blockandbrickspacer.com/


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Have you used this yet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1GuI_FrTlQ


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Too bad the inventors did not understand the benefits of real masonry. The cavemen that started and developed the industry knew better.

The quality controls and ability to makes units have outstripped the ability to get them into the wall aesthetically and economically have caused the "no-brainer" solutions. For real production of volume masonry, the best thing I have seen is getting rid of the trowel and using the brain, practical sense and logistics, but the unions frown on that.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> Too bad the inventors did not understand the benefits of real masonry. The cavemen that started and developed the industry knew better.
> 
> The quality controls and ability to makes units have outstripped the ability to get them into the wall aesthetically and economically have caused the "no-brainer" solutions. For real production of volume masonry, the best thing I have seen is getting rid of the trowel and using the brain, practical sense and logistics, but the unions frown on that.



What?


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

They would soon end up under the scaffold covered with mud and broken block.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

What he is saying is that the beauty of a modular system is that it doesn't really matter what size the module is, or how sub-modules are assembled, and thus there are production line methods that could be used to assemble masonry walls other than one brick at a time.

Look at it like this: Why is a standard mortar joint 3/8"?

Answer: That is what used to be required to allow for the production tolerance of masonry units.


----------



## 4th generation (Mar 28, 2008)

"For real production of volume masonry, the best thing I have seen is getting rid of the trowel and using the brain"
Care to expand on that?


----------



## brickstretcher (Dec 18, 2009)

I wonder if they sell a "bucket of cross joints".


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

I hate it when a joint gets crushed.


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

junk..to funny...


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

dbrons said:


> I hate it when a joint gets crushed.


 
:laughing: :clap: :laughing:



I think Dick hit an important point at the begining of his statement. The inventer doesn't have a good, basic understanding of well built masonry. Masonry generally performs well in compression. If the joints aren't compressed (but not to the point of "crushing" :whistling), you're really missing out on alot of potential strength.

I wonder if they make those in different thicknesses, I have some load bearing brick arches I need to build...........:whistling


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I made a reply on this same video awhile back and the guy attacked me. I also made a reply about how sloppy the block work was and how he was smearing it with his trowel while scraping off the excess. He said 'it was water'.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Brickie said:


> http://www.blockandbrickspacer.com/


Thanks to this product I am now a pro....I can lay upwards of 40 block a day. I do have a bit of a time adjusting my bed joints to make up for incremental error. I wonder when this guy will come out with something to help me hog out on uneven footers? Maybe i just need to hire my concrete finishers to pour a perfect footer....they could use their 12" power trowell.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

When I was about 22 years old I worked with a young mason. I didn't know it at the time but he was to be the most talented mason I was to meet in my career. Brick, block, stone or rock this dude was unreal. I took a side job that required some brick & rock. Thought I could do it. After about an hour I called Mr. Super Mason and he bailed my arse out. I have a great deal of respect for real masons to this day. You guys are real artists.:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

lukachuki said:


> Thanks to this product I am now a pro....I can lay upwards of 40 block a day.


Hope my boss doesn't read this, or he will be expecting 40+ a day from me.


----------



## masonlifer (Jun 10, 2007)

I wonder what the one that goes on the wire course looks like.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

lukachuki said:


> I wonder when this guy will come out with something to help me hog out on uneven footers? Maybe i just need to hire my concrete finishers to pour a perfect footer....they could use their 12" power trowell.


let me know how it works out for you.i am skirting a double wide right now with split face 8's,four rows high.from the north end of the house to the south end,the footer is out of level four inches.4 inches in 80'!thank god ill be done in a couple days.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stacker said:


> let me know how it works out for you.i am skirting a double wide right now with split face 8's,four rows high.from the north end of the house to the south end,the footer is out of level four inches.4 inches in 80'!thank god ill be done in a couple days.


The DEFINITION of misery masonry style.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Stumbled across this picture in my favorites folder and made me think of this thread. This is masonry caveman style, that has lasted 800+ years.

The crazy thing is that much of this masonry was carried up hand and toe holds on nearly vertical slick rock faces. Being an anasazi hod carrier was no picnic....but then again nothing was back then.


----------

